# Email address for complaint to Norway Child Services--four month old and two year old taken from Indian parents



## donttrustthesystem (Jul 26, 2007)

I have found an email online that seems will get to the Norway Child Welfare Service office that took a four month old girl and two month old boy from their Indian parents in May. I have written them an email in protest of this atrocious act and invite anyone who feels similar astonishment to do the same. News article also posted.

Email:

[email protected]

News article:

http://www.indiablooms.com/NriDetailsPage/2011/nriDetails241211b.php

Thank you. Hopefully the Indian government will also get involved to try to get these two children reuinted with their parents.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## donttrustthesystem (Jul 26, 2007)

pardon me I meant to say four month old girl and two YEAR old boy, thanks.


----------



## LessTraveledBy (Feb 9, 2005)

But how do we know that there is anything to be complained about in this situation? How many birth parents will say "Yep, I deserved it. Good thing the kids were taken?" Cosleeping is not a hot issue in Norway, like it is in the USA. I have a hard time thinking that was the reason the kids were taken.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

From what I've gleaned from the Norwegian press the civil authorities are being pig-headed about the matter and are not willing to work with the family for solutions. Relatives have come from India to help care for the children, but the child protective services aren't being cooperative.

Allegations of neglect were made and the child services visited the family 4 times. It could be a cultural misunderstanding, but there might be more to it.

It's particularly appalling that the they won't let the extended family help.

It's coming up to the court in January. The family has hired a lawyer.

I hope the outcome is the best for the children and that they can continue to be raised with their language and their culture.


----------



## LessTraveledBy (Feb 9, 2005)

Hmmmm.. I still don't know what to think. While I am not in Norway, I bet their system is a lot like ours here in Northern Europe and not very much like the US system. The idea that the relatives who flew in were not allowed to help is not surprising to me. I think it is problematic that they were not living in Norway and thus it is quite impossible to find out much about them. Also, if your kids have been taken away, yes, they could be placed with relatives, but it is not a short process, as training and all kinds of "research" would be needed. Also, even if they had been living in Norway, they would, IMO, have to live separately from the parents. I don't think even the US system would send kids back in their house just because grandma moved in.

I still feel like we just don't know anywhere near enough to complain...


----------



## Lovesong (Jul 30, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LessTraveledBy*
> 
> Hmmmm.. I still don't know what to think. While I am not in Norway, I bet their system is a lot like ours here in Northern Europe and not very much like the US system. The idea that the relatives who flew in were not allowed to help is not surprising to me. I think it is problematic that they were not living in Norway and thus it is quite impossible to find out much about them. Also, if your kids have been taken away, yes, they could be placed with relatives, but it is not a short process, as training and all kinds of "research" would be needed. Also, even if they had been living in Norway, they would, IMO, have to live separately from the parents. I don't think even the US system would send kids back in their house just because grandma moved in.
> 
> I still feel like we just don't know anywhere near enough to complain...


I agree. Since usually these cases are rather sensitive, there are probably quite a lot that media do not know about the case since social services will not be able to discuss it and the family will of course not tell media all either.

I live in Sweden, where we have a rather similar system to that of Norway. Usually, if a court comes to the decision that the children be permanently removed from the parents and not just taken into protective care for the time being, we are talking serious abuse of the children in one way or another. In both Norway and Sweden spanking a boy for being unruly would be considered serious abuse and be cause to remove the children, as would grabbing a child hard enough to cause bruising. In many cultures, child abuse of this kind is not cause to remove the children, and if the parents come from such a culture of course they will not be able to understand why their children are removed since they are not doing anything wrong in their eyes!

So, before being all outraged about this story, I would really like to hear what they are accused of. As previous poster have stated, bed sharing is not a cause for removing the children since it is such a common thing here that no one thinks twice about it. Neither would a court sentence be so harsh, if we were just talking general neglect. Of course, a court can discriminate a family because of their ethnicity etc. but to take it so far, as to actually remove the children if there is no proof? That would not fly in a Norwegian court. There is more to this story than what is being told. For example, why is the mother deemed as unfit to care for her children? Is she mentally ill in some way, that may put the children in danger?


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Please remember this is the Activism Forum: that means support only for the OP's call to action. If you disagree, or want to make an opposing support/call to action, please take it to another thread.

Thanks!


----------



## rumi (Mar 29, 2004)

Here is a article about the issues raised by this case, written by a professor from Norway:

*The iron hand that rocks the cradle*

http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/op-ed/article2842917.ece


----------



## oceana638 (Mar 21, 2012)

I was really wondering wot's happening around...taking the children away against parents will is a horrifying thing to do...& after I did a study on th*e Child Protection Service (CPS)* many such stories are emerging out...the percentage of children taken away are increasing soo much that after some yrs it will b like every 1 in 5 children will be sent to foster homes.

the children are taken away for reasons such as
* the parent is less intelligent
* parents r divorced
*sometimes chidrens are taken away from parents who used to be in foster homes as a child & the reason they give is the parent dont hav family experience since he is grown up in foster care....now how stupid is that !!!!

Now the case with the indian family is that they are claiming that the children used to eat using their hands & used to sleep with their parents...absolutely horrible claim ,because in India we all used to eat using our hands ...me,my bro,my parents, my friends, relatives, neighbours ,alll even prime ministers too...lol & not to forget the indian couples were their on work permit but they were still indian citizens !!! So are they even not allowed to carry their culture with ?

Then the case with sharing the bed...we all does tht or not? my 4 yr old son comes in night to our bed seeking his mom, he can't sleep without me. Now if some Govt. is going s to take my son away ...then heaven is breaking over me !where is justice at all?!
Thanks to the Norway Child Protection Service ...also came to hear that some parents are evencommiting suicides due to this !!

When this is going to end ? I think complaining to UN is even better than complaining CPS ...but anyway i will write my part if it could throw light on their empty hearts ! thanks for the email id!


----------

